# Finally setup a tank with a 3d background



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I wonder why it's taken me this long to give this a go. The fish seem much more happier and act more natural with the 3d background, and aesthetically it looks much better than a flat paper background... I think it'll look nicer though when the algae starts to grow on it ... 

I have changed the tank now over to central American cichlids, loaches, Ctenopoma, and bottom fishes now though with more plants.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

That looks great. Well done.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing!!!


----------

